
Althea – Create decentralized, cryptocurrency powered ISPs - 83457
http://altheamesh.com
======
83457
Talk by Jehan Tremback at BattleMesh
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21KCNw7EWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21KCNw7EWw)

